# Help: Question about Aquarium Plants



## Frank1971 (Aug 23, 2010)

I bought a floating type of plant from my LFS last summer, and it lead to one of my tanks getting infested with snails. Since I live in a small town, and my LFS choices are very few, is there a way to properly clean these plants so as to not have this problem again. I really need some live plants for a couple of my thanks, but don't want to deal with snails again. They simply continue to reproduce until your tank is completely taken over. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Well, one way to see them is to float the plants in a white plastic pan prior to putting in your tank. They stand out against the white. There is a solution to soak them in, but don't think it helps with snails. Some places recommend to quarantine your plants just like your fish in a separate tank. Leave there 2wks and any eggs that may have been on the leaves will have hatched by then.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You can do a bleach dip on the plants.One part bleach to ten parts water.its weak enough to not hurt the plants but the snails dont like it.theres also potassium permangenate(sp?) that i read gets rid of snails too.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

I just inspect them real good while rinsing them off. Unless you're getting a ton of plants at one time. PP dips are really effective as well.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I use ALUM.


----------

